# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Search Help - find new posts on select set of forums

## dj coffey

I do appreciate the New Posts link, however, more and more I find it'd be more helpful to have a version of this search that picks up New Posts in a select subset of forums.

Anyone have a suggestion on how to set that up?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Without going through hoops just go to the Message Board and then click on the Section you want to look at and look at the list. You'll see the newest listed on top. As far as selecting just a group of forums as your favorites I'd have to do some research. There might be a way but I've never looked for it.

----------

